# got a job in Abu Dhabi



## geexfactor

Hello everyone,

I needed some help on what I've been planning regarding my job in Abu Dhabi. I have an offer from an oil/petrolium company. The package is average for UAE standards as I understand but very good savings from a Canadian perspective and that is why I have accepted this offer. But the job title is low and lower than what I am doing here in Canada. 

Do you guys think its wise that I take this offer for now and keep looking for a better position while I am in UAE? Are there any restrictions on leaving and joining a new company while in UAE? Will the new company be alright with me being in UAE and not charge me taxes or offer lower rate etc? any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Akhils39

geexfactor said:


> ......Are there any restrictions on leaving and joining a new company while in UAE?


You have to get No objection certificate from your company to change your job to another company. This thing can be easy or hard depending upon your company.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Akhils39 said:


> You have to get No objection certificate from your company to change your job to another company. This thing can be easy or hard depending upon your company.


You don't need an NOC any more the law changed about 6 months ago. Now you can move more freely depending on the position you are in, and the one you are going for. Basically as long as you are a graduate, and the new job you are going for has a high enough level of pay then you can move.


----------



## Akhils39

Bigjimbo said:


> You don't need an NOC any more the law changed about 6 months ago. Now you can move more freely depending on the position you are in, and the one you are going for. Basically as long as you are a graduate, and the new job you are going for has a high enough level of pay then you can move.


Oh I didn't knew that!


----------



## geexfactor

ok thanks guys.
So it doesn't matter how long do i stay with the current employer? could it be just a few months in a worst case scenario? What about the allowances like furniture allowance that they pay one time, would they be ok if someone leaves say after after 3-6 months ?
What'll happen to the housing that's provided? Would we be able to move to a new place? landlord won't have a problem with that if our agreement was for 1 year?


----------



## Gavtek

What's your job title?


----------



## geexfactor

Gavtek said:


> What's your job title?


IT Support Analyst


----------

